

Tumblr is hiring a Weapons Engineer.. wtf does that even mean? - manny_nyc
https://boards.greenhouse.io/tumblr/jobs/32646?gh_jid=32646

======
BrentSkillhd
Welcome to link bait, may I take your order?

